# More Whissy's twins photos! (and the others)



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... here we go...

My name is Princess Isa and I am 11 days old today:










I'm a little bit shy and felt that I needed to give this stake a hug:










I'm thirsty too - but there's plenty of milk for me and my brother and for the humans too:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

My name is Tristan, I'm the same age as Isa as I'm her twin, and I'm bigger too:










I like to give Kate hugs and to eat her whenever possible:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

here we are with our mummy:










we like snuggling together on the grass:










oh no, our mummy ran away!:










that's our aunty Harmony on the left:










and on the right in this one:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Demi and Harmony are really mean to the goatbabies actually, always butting and biting them.

I was playing with Isa and Demi came and sat right beside me as if to say "focus on meee". This is the best pic I could get during the event:










then Harmony came and sat beside demi...










here is Harmie:










and here is Demi being a fat brat...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

and finally, not to be left out, my dog Meg who was looking pitifully at me wondering WHY I was focusing on goats and not on her:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pictures!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look great. I love Isa


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just pretty, I just love Isa!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Isa is a very sharp looking little girl- beautiful pictures. White goats always look so angelic.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They look so purdy! :greengrin: 

Are you keeping Isa?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

no, I wish I could, but I got to cover costs somehow


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look perfectly healthy and content! Isa and Tristan are getting BIGGER! Whissy has an amazing udder and she looks to have plenty to keep everyone happy. Harmony , Demi and Meg aren't spoiled are they :wink:


----------

